# Painted my tractor, pics of before and after



## Bomber (May 24, 2020)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, looks pretty darn good there Bomber!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

great job Bomber


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

NOICE !!..................


----------



## Bomber (May 24, 2020)

Thanks so much guys, it really makes a difference to operate while looking almost new again. A rattle can, a brush and retired...was fun to bring back the hidden beauty.


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

Nice I repaint most of my tractors with a rattle can!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Very nice job. Some people like their tractors "original". I prefer mine to be "shiney". I think they run better and last longer when properly maintained. And that includes the sheet metal. To me, it indicates some pride in ownership.

My FIL has owned many tractors in the 70 years he has been farming. He is on the other side. He wants a tractor with the original finish so he can tell how well it has been maintained. I have had many discussions with him that repair and painting the sheet metal after any oops is also an indication of how well a tractor has been maintained. Sad to say, but most of his tractors are good mechanically, but looked like they stepped out of the outhouse. So does his truck.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice job on your tractor. I like seeing a machine being brought back to nice condition. As to keeping a machine "original", there is acquired patina, and then there is beat to death and beyond. I don't mind a little patina, but when there is more rust and dents than paint, in my opinion, it's time to fix 'em up and show 'em a little love and paint.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

That turned out really nice. It does make a good feel good when using a nice looking tractor.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> Nice job on your tractor. I like seeing a machine being brought back to nice condition. As to keeping a machine "original", there is acquired patina, and then there is beat to death and beyond. I don't mind a little patina, but when there is more rust and dents than paint, in my opinion, it's time to fix 'em up and show 'em a little love and paint.


I hear you Joe...... The sad part is I've personally got way more "patina" than any rattle can could solve. That was the theme I went with when I was shopping for medicare supplements a couple of weeks ago. Wife says I've got some leaks and worn out couplers I need to address


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Wowwwwww, thats an awesome job Bomber!
I`ve got an old john deere that needs a total re-paint job if you`re that bored...lol


----------



## 1000Stories (Jan 8, 2021)

Great job!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I sense a tractor of the month sometime in the future as it looks THAT GOOD ! 

Bet you like it better without the bucket on the exhaust too! 

Very nicely done. Rattle can or not, it's so much better.


----------



## danniel (Jan 12, 2021)

woooowww this is so cute !. this is the best tractor before and after i've ever seen


----------



## fast gater (Dec 15, 2020)

Wow
I had the same model once without a loader looks an excellent job,I coach paint my tractors as you get a lot more paint on but it is time consuming .


----------



## gene1171 (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks good. Nice job


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

fast gater said:


> Wow
> I had the same model once without a loader looks an excellent job,I coach paint my tractors as you get a lot more paint on but it is time consuming .


Can you briefly describe what coach painting is? I have never heard the term before.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

quote::
Coach painting is a very old fashioned method of applying paint to a surface using a brush leaving no trace of brush marks or any other imperfections. The finished surface has to look as if it was sprayed. Don't think of it as painting an outside toilet but a way of painting horse drawn carriages like the Queen's own coach that still is painted by hand, in later years motor vehicles even Rolls Royce's were all painted in this way. Also suitable for painting commercial vehicles like coaches, trucks, vans, and of course Land Rovers.
end quote::

From the website: https://coachpainting.uk/

JW


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I never thought I would ever spend more than $20 for a 1" paint brush, but that is what it took to get the slick finish that doesn't show any brush marks and leaves a smooth shiney finish. I have done this as a test compared to spraying. The finishes look very similar, especially if hardener is used with the equipment enamel, and the mil thickness is a lot higher with less waste from over spray. To me, the biggest advantage is the greatly reduced time required to mask for spraying, so total time is about the same. If you use a clear coat after the base enamel, spraying takes the lead. I have never tried to CC over a brushed finish, but may try that on the next project. The only problem I see is the use of CC on the final finish is that it drives the cost way up. When painting autos, I use a high quality CC that is $150 a gal plus the hardener. I would use the CC on a show tractor, but cannot really justify it on a work tractor that is stored in a shed and not exposed to sunlight. Cheap CC dries with a slightly yellow finish and does not lay down as well as the higher quality paints. I want to try urethane on a future project, but cost is again a factor on a working tractor. A quality paint job with the best materials can run $1000 or more in just the materials. Hard to justify that for a tractor that you take out and beat to death.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It was a good day, because I learned something new, what coach painting is. THANKS!!!!


----------



## fast gater (Dec 15, 2020)

As has been said the key to coach painting is the brush also the thickness of the paint and the speed you put the paint on with .
I was taught by my late grandfather who served his time as a painter and decorator in the early 1930's .He did in fact do some work on carriages belonging to the 5th Duke of Westminister ,in the paintshop they had pipes trickling water down the walls to keep the dust down .

I use a product call Combicolor made by Rustoleum ,Purdy Monarch inch and a half brush and white spirit to thin the paint .


----------



## Bomber (May 24, 2020)

Your responses have been so great, thank you so much for all the feed back. Having so much time, retired now...I have been enjoying the up-keep on my toys. I just bought a new 6 ft brush cutter and a new post hole auger in the fall of 2020, have not used them yet. Having the tractor cleaned up with new attachments and making it look good, makes me feel pretty lucky. I shall add pictures in the spring, tractor is all tarped up for the winter.


----------

